# Disneyworld pirated



## TimoS (May 3, 2007)

*http://tinyurl.com/3xrvgf*

There's a story about a Disneyworld pirate copy in China, although (naturally) they claim all are original character. Here's even a video about the place 



 (on some japanese tv show, apparently)


----------



## tellner (May 3, 2007)

As near as I can recall from my economic history classes no country has modernized without at least one of the following:


Captive markets
Below-cost resources
Massive theft of intellectual property


----------



## zDom (May 3, 2007)

I've got mixed thoughts on this.

Chinese government ripping of Disney ain't right ...

but those kids looked SO happy.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2007)

"(Intellectual property) is theft"

Darn commies


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2007)

Is it illegal there?

Does Chinese law deal with trademarks and the Mickey Mouse protection act in the same way as North American Law?

There claim that they are "original characters" is obviously bogus, but is using those characters illegal under Chinese Law?

Anyways, here is a website: http://www.bs-amusement-park.com/ChinaIn/about-e.asp
 Which is far lighter on Disney references


----------



## Bigshadow (May 3, 2007)

Oh I just love the logic here...



> "If they increase IPR protections, this is of no benefit to China, only to foreign copyright-holders. If they go and protect these, then China's own IPR sector will not be allowed to develop and become competitive," he said.



OK.......


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2007)

China has a long history of ignoring foreign copyright law.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 3, 2007)

Regarding the youtube video...

Is it me, or do those characters look like a bizarre, somewhat twisted version of the disney characters?  Those dwarves would work great in a horror flick!


----------



## Blindside (May 3, 2007)

Think Disney actually has the guts to move all of the production of the crap they sell the tournists, away from China into another country?  

I doubt it.

I've got to say, I really don't care.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> China has a long history of ignoring foreign copyright law.




Can you blame them?

The west had a longer history of ignoring all there laws, not just property ones 

Besides intellectual property is not a natrual right, its a government granted insentive to encourage creation of new ideas.  What incentive would China have to protect American IP?  There resources are better spent developing there own culture, economy and economic growth, not protecting Disney's rights that where granted to Disney by a foreign government.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I disagree with what they're doing.  I have very mixed feelings about intellectual property.  I agree with the initial intent, but the legal abuses are out of hand.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 3, 2007)

Which is my question, is this illegal?

It's in China, so Chinese Law applies, not US law.  So, is what they are doing illegal in any way?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Is it illegal there?


 
Yup but it is rather bizarre. They do not look EXCATLY like the Disney characters so therefore it is not a problem.

There was a case in I believe southern China where a guy opened a noodle house and used the McDonald Golden Arches as a backdrop for a noodle bowl. McDonalds was going to sue but the ruling form China was pretty much they are not the same. McDonald's has golden arches with McDonalds in front and the noodle house has golden arches with a noodle bowl and Chinese writing in front therefore they are not the same. 

It is not right but this is Disney afterall, the same Disney that was going to sue a small community into the ground because they painted the images of Mickey Mouse, Goofy and others on a wall without permission. Didn't matter if the kids were happy about it or not.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 3, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Which is my question, is this illegal?
> 
> It's in China, so Chinese Law applies, not US law.  So, is what they are doing illegal in any way?




Not that I know of.  Just illegal to sell their stuff here if it infringes on patents and copyrights.

Of course I can find illegal stuff from china being sold on ebay in 30 seconds flat.


----------



## zDom (May 3, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Regarding the youtube video...
> 
> Is it me, or do those characters look like a bizarre, somewhat twisted version of the disney characters?  Those dwarves would work great in a horror flick!



It's not just you. I got the same impression *shudder*

But the kids  they look delighted, which warms my heart.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 3, 2007)

zDom said:


> But the kids  they look delighted, which warms my heart.



Same here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Is it illegal there?
> 
> Does Chinese law deal with trademarks and the Mickey Mouse protection act in the same way as North American Law?
> 
> ...




I would say no it does not. As the car company "Cherry" copies cars and builds them cheaper with cheaper products. They sell though.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 5, 2007)

Problem is. China pumps their fake crap like pirated DVD's and CD's into our markets.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Problem is. China pumps their fake crap like pirated DVD's and CD's into our markets.



You mean we outsource to the cheapest distributor, and then they run first shift for a couple of months to meet the initial demand for a movie or CD and on second and or third shift they run copies for themsleves to sell. I had a friend who went to China for a couple of years, he told me could sometimes get copies of movies on DVD before they were in the movie theatre.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> You mean we outsource to the cheapest distributor, and then they run first shift for a couple of months to meet the initial demand for a movie or CD and on second and or third shift they run copies for themsleves to sell. I had a friend who went to China for a couple of years, he told me could sometimes get copies of movies on DVD before they were in the movie theatre.


 
I saw a lot of DVDs in China that were US movies that had either not been in theaters yet or had not been released on DVD yet.


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 13, 2007)

as long as the kids are happy right? thats the main thing for disney world right? but I agree they should have got permission first


----------

